# LR/Enfuse Error running exiftool



## Wils012 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there,

Might anyone be able to asssit with the foloowing Error.
When using LR/Enfuse, during the enfuse operation the following error:

 Error running exiftool.

If more info is required, please advise.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wils012 (Mar 4, 2015)

*ISSUE resolved*

Windows 8.1 - run Lightroom as administrator


----------

